# Wood of the day



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Osage Orange*











*Common name(s): *Osage Orange, Hedge Apple, Bois d'arc, Horse Apple
*Botanical name:* Maclura pomifera
*Synonymous:*
*Distribution:* South-central United States


*Description:* Osage Orange is a golden brown to yellow hard wood, it turns in time darker from UV light.
Its a straight grained wood with a clear distinction of early and late wood, large end grain pores.


*Fun facts:* Commonly used to make Bows due to its good ratio of elasticity, strength and weight. Bois d'arc translates in to Bow wood.
Osage orange does colour water yellow if you put shavings in the water.


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

CreekOne said:


> *Osage Orange*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info
Very Useful
Perhaps you could place it inits own place when finished 
for everyone to browse.
TNX Again.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

CreekOne said:


> *Osage Orange*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It also is the hottest burning of all woods!

REALLY hard!


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

CreekOne said:


> *Osage Orange*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> It also is the hottest burning of all woods!
> 
> REALLY hard!
> 
> - gfadvm


Well looking at BTU values of wood, it looks like Osage Orange have around 30 - 30.5 million BTU/cord.
The hottest burning wood in USA looks seems to be Gambel Oak, Scrub Oak, Rocky Mtn. White Oak (Quercus gambelii) with a BTU at 30.8 /cord. And this is only US.

There are ofc woods used in africa with a lot higher BTU that burn extremely hot.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

CreekOne said:


> *Osage Orange*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected!


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Cocobolo*











*Common name(s):* Cocobolo, Cocobola, Caviuna, Cocobolo Prieto, Funeram, Granadillo, Jacarandáholz, Nambar, ñamba, Nicaraguan Rosewood, Palisander, Palissandro, Palo *************************, Pau Preto, Rosewood, Urauna
*Botanical name:* Dalbergia retusa
*Synonymous:*
*Distribution:* Central America


*Description:* Cocobolo is a colourful wood seen in many different colours, from bright orange to dark purple, almost blue. It has a very fine texture and thin darker line show the late wood. Big pores with some mineral deposits.


*Fun facts:* Its one of the more expensive woods due to its colour and texture.
It will cause some of you to have allergic reactions.
It sinks in water.
Cocobolo is also notorious for being hard to glue.


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Swedish Whitebeam*











*Common name(s):* Swedish Whitebeam, Oxel
*Botanical name:* Sorbus intermedia
*Synonymous:* Sorbus scandica, Sorbus suecica, Sorbus x intermedia
*Distribution:* Southern Sweden, Parts of Denmark


*Description:* Swedish whitebeam is a species of whitebeam found in southern Sweden. A yellowish white and hard wood with almost no distinction between early and late wood except for small colour variations year to year.


*Fun facts:* The only naturally occurring tree originating from Sweden.


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

CreekOne said:


> *Swedish Whitebeam*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this series of nice timbers.
This wood is found in a much wider area than Sweden and quite common here in Dk. Local name is "Seljerøn". Often planted as hedges and along roads and inbetween fields to stop the wind. The timber has apparently traditionaly been used for cogs on wooden wind- and watermills.

Do you use it in the workshop?


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

CreekOne said:


> *Swedish Whitebeam*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know its found in Denmark to, specially on Bornholm, thats why its not known as Sorbus suecica (Suecica is Swedish in Latin). It can obviously grow in USA to…

I have used it, not that common and its not easy to find, lumber is not found at all, I think we do paper from this, like most other trees in Sweden..


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Japanese White Pine*











*Common name(s):* Japanese White Pine, Japanese five-needle pine
*Botanical name:* Pinus parviflora
*Synonymous:* Pinus pentaphylla
*Distribution:* Japan


*Description:* Japanese white pine has a light pink heart wood and a light yellow to white sapwood. The annual rings are clearly distinctive with a darker late growth. End grain have some darker spots sporadically dispersed.


*Fun facts:* This is a popular tree for bonsai.


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## KaylaSands (Jan 22, 2020)

CreekOne said:


> *Japanese White Pine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Japanese mostly used wood to make the things that are hard and unbreakable also it has many advantages as well. To have a look on writemypaper4me so that you the things that are made up of this special type of wood.


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Amazon Rosewood*











*Common name(s):* Amazon Rosewood, Amazonas Palisander, Amazon Jacaranda, Pará Jacaranda, Preto Jacaranda, Saboarana
*Botanical name:* Dalbergia spruceana
*Synonymous:*
*Distribution:* Brazil, Venezuela, and Bolivia


*Description:* An orange or reddish brown, with darker contrasting streaks and a uniform texture. It has open pores, some mineral deposits and very diffuse annual rings.


*Fun facts:* A classical cabinet wood due to its easy workability and finishing quality.
It, like other woods from Dalbergia, has three common names English Rosewood, Spanish Jacaranda and German Palisander


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Dark Red Meranti*











*Common name(s):* Dark Red Meranti, Dark Red Lauan, Dark Red Seraya
*Botanical name:* Shorea acuminata
*Synonymous:*
*Distribution:* Southeast Asia


*Description:* Very hard and dense dark red to purplish brown wood with lighter almost pink streaks. Straight grain with a very diffuse and porous end grain. Extremely hard to see early and late growth with only a few thin streaks of lighter and darker wood.


*Fun facts:* Its hard to know if you buy this wood, what you get. Dark red Meranti/Lauan, Light red Meranti/Lauan, Red Meranti/Lauan, Lauan, Philippine Mahogany, and many more names of the similar woods of the Shorea spp.


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Scots Pine*











*Common name(s):* Scots Pine, Scots Fir, Scotch Fir, Riga Pine, Norway Pine, Mongolian Pine, Red Deal, Yellow Deal, European Redwood
*Botanical name:* Pinus sylvestris
*Synonymous:* Pinus frieseana, Pinus lapponica, Pinus sylvestris ssp. lapponica, Pinus sylvestris var. lapponica, Pinus sylvestris ssp. septentrionalis, Pinus sylvestris var. borussica, Pinus sylvestris var. rigensis, Pinus sylvestris var. septentrionalis
*Distribution:* Europe and Asia, ranging from western Europe to eastern Siberia.


*Description:* Pink to dark reddish heartwood with a light yellow to white sapwood. Annual growth rings are clearly visible with light early growth and dark late growth. Its a medium soft wood with straight grain, not uncommon is a extreme interlocked grain from a spiralling tree.


*Fun facts:* Most common tree here in Sweden.
Scots Pine have a tendency to grow in a spiral, this is not visible on the bark but it creates one of the strongest woods for timber houses. It also cause a strong rot resistant wood.


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Balsam Poplar*











*Common name(s):* Balsam Poplar, Bam, Bamtree, Eastern Balsam Poplar, Hackmatack, Tacamahac Poplar, Tacamahaca
*Botanical name:* Populus balsamifera
*Synonymous:* Populus tacamahacca, Populus candicans, Populus tristis
*Distribution:* Sub Arctic northern hemisphere in North America and Europe


*Description:* Light and soft wood, yellow-white to light grey colour. Clear annual rings made of thin greyish stripes. Straight grain with a rough texture. Hard to sand to a finish, tends to clog up the sand paper with cotton-like fibres.


*Fun facts:* Balsam Poplar is the northernmost American hardwood.


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Atlas Cedar*











*Common name(s):* Atlas Cedar
*Botanical name:* Cedrus atlantica
*Synonymous:* Cedrus libani ssp. atlantica, Cedrus libani var. atlantica
*Distribution:* Atlas Mountains of Algeria and Morocco


*Description:* Very light and soft wood with clear straight grain. Cream to light brown heartwood and a pale yellowish white sapwood. It has a smooth texture that takes a shiny finish when cut. A sweet odour is present and becomes quite strong when worked.


*Fun facts:* Atlas Cedar is one of the one or five true Cedars.
One of the woods used to line cigar boxes and humidors.


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## anny (Oct 3, 2011)

CreekOne said:


> *Atlas Cedar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to line humidors: cedrela odorata which is a hardwood and has nothing to do with cedar


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

CreekOne said:


> *Atlas Cedar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> to line humidors: cedrela odorata which is a hardwood and has nothing to do with cedar
> 
> - anny


Tradition here in Sweden says to use Spanish Cedar (Cedrela odorata) or any Cedar of Lebanon sub species (Cedrus libani, ssp.) for humidors and cigar boxes.


----------



## anny (Oct 3, 2011)

CreekOne said:


> *Atlas Cedar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First I must say that I always read your posts with great pleasure.

I did not know cedar of Lebanon could be used to line Humidors. I know quite a few afficionados being I built several Humidors and I am sure they would not like the frangrance of cedar of Lebanon.
I always line my humidors with spanish cedar (cedrela odorata).
I buy all the exotic wood I need on line at af.nl. It's a great place, they always have app. 120 species of high quality wood in stock, and service is top rate. In over 15 years I have never been disappointed.


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

CreekOne said:


> *Atlas Cedar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I think that the idea of Cedar libani ssp. XXX is that it works great against some local insects… Maybe its just a old idea. Hehe.
That site is interesting, a lot closer to me than most sites in the US. It's hard to find good suppliers of wood in Sweden, the small "local" mills only saw lumber you bring them and the big ones don't want to work with small businesses. The largest suppliers of wood only sell 2m² or more… Preferably 3 - 5m²…And E-bay is a bit of a rip-off for veneers and you can't find nice wood in any quantity.


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Norfolk Island Pine*











*Common name(s):* Norfolk Island Pine, Star Pine, Triangle Tree, Living Christmas Tree
*Botanical name:* Araucaria heterophylla
*Synonymous:* Araucaria excelsa
*Distribution:* Norfolk Island


*Description:* Dense and hard Pine-like wood, homogeneous texture with a creamy light yellow colour. Hard to distinguish annual rings but it clearly has thin stripes in more or less creamy colour.


*Fun facts:* Not a real Pine, Norfolk Island Pine is a distinctive conifer and a member of the ancient and disjointly distributed family Araucariaceae.


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Giant Sequoia (Curly)*











*Common name(s):* Giant Sequoia, Giant Redwood, Sierra Redwood, Sierran Redwood, Wellingtonia
*Botanical name:* Sequoiadendron giganteum
*Synonymous:* Wellingtonia gigantea (Former name, 1853), Sequoia gigantea (Former name, 1854), Washingtonia californica (Former name, 1854), 
*Distribution:* Sierra Nevada Mountains of California


*Description:* Very lightweight wood with a papery feel to it, Giant Sequoia has a light brown to dark red-brown heartwood and a pale yellow/white sapwood. Its straight grained and easy to split. Takes a really nice shiny finish when hand planed.


*Fun facts:* This sample is from a curly piece but you can't hardly see it. Curly wood and burls are not uncommon.
This wood is considered more or less useless for commercial use due to it being to fragile to fell as the wood tend to split when it hits the ground.
Giant sequoias are the world's largest single trees and largest living thing by volume. Largest is General Sherman)


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## WodDawg (Apr 20, 2013)

CreekOne said:


> *Giant Sequoia (Curly)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your pictures of the various woods. Have you thought about spraying water or giving half the sample a wipe with mineral spirits, just to show the grain and what it could look like finished? That would be awesome!

I enjoy reading your posts of the wood samples. Very informative.

LB


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

CreekOne said:


> *Giant Sequoia (Curly)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Have you thought about spraying water or giving half the sample a wipe with mineral spirits, just to show the grain and what it could look like finished? That would be awesome!


I did give this a thought and a test just before I started this but the thing that stopped this idea is that I have a etiquette on the other side of all the samples and that the texture change on many of the woods when they get wet.


----------



## ronniebo (Feb 7, 2011)

CreekOne said:


> *Giant Sequoia (Curly)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yourfotos and comments are greats are great. Many thanks.
I have a 40 year old giant redwood in my backyard in Blackmans Bay, Tasmania which was planted by the horticulturist son of the previous owner.
The previous owner chopped another one down to make way for a subdivision and I now have dried that one in slabs for two years and am nearly ready start using that wood.
Will try to add some fotos when I get it out of the pile.
Ron in Hobart Tassie.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

CreekOne said:


> *Giant Sequoia (Curly)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a redwood or a sequoia? I tried to grow sequoia from seeds I bought but they all died.


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

CreekOne said:


> *Giant Sequoia (Curly)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> I have a 40 year old giant redwood in my backyard
> - ronniebo


Sounds really great!



> You have a redwood or a sequoia?
> - firefighterontheside


firefighterontheside, your question is strange… 
Sequoia sempervirens, known as Redwood, Sequoia, Coast Redwood, California Redwood is not the same as Sequoiadendron giganteum, known as Giant Sequoia, Giant Redwood, Sierra Redwood, Sierran Redwood, Wellingtonia.
As ronniebo wrote giant redwood, you can assume its nether a redwood or a sequoia.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

CreekOne said:


> *Giant Sequoia (Curly)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. A sequoia is a sequoia and a coastal redwood is a coastal redwood even though some of the common names mistake one for the other.


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

CreekOne said:


> *Giant Sequoia (Curly)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Exactly. A sequoia is a sequoia and a coastal redwood is a coastal redwood even though some of the common names mistake one for the other.
> - firefighterontheside


This is even stranger, did you read what I wrote?
Lets take this again…
In the family *Cupressaceae* there is a Subfamily, *Sequoioideae*.
In this Subfamily, *Sequoioideae*, there are three Genera, *Sequoia*, *Sequoiadendron* and *Metasequoia*.
The genera *Sequoia* has one species *Sequoia sempervirens*.
The genera *Sequoiadendron* has one living species *Sequoiadendron giganteum*.
The genera *Metasequoia* has one living species *Metasequoia glyptostroboides*.

The species *Sequoia sempervirens* is commonly known as *Coast redwood, Coastal redwood, California redwood, Redwood and Sequoia*

The species *Sequoiadendron giganteum* is commonly known as *Giant sequoia, Giant redwood, Sierra redwood, Sierran redwood or Wellingtonia*

The species *Metasequoia glyptostroboides* is commonly known as *Dawn redwood*

So by saying:


> A sequoia is a sequoia and a coastal redwood is a coastal redwood even though some of the common names mistake one for the other.


You don't make sense as the tree commonly named *Sequoia* and the tree commonly named *Coastal redwood* are both common names of Cupressaceae Sequoioideae *Sequoia sempervirens*.
This will by my account make it the exact same species, ie. the same tree.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

CreekOne said:


> *Giant Sequoia (Curly)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I've seen all three. They are not the same tree.


----------



## flotilla (Jan 15, 2015)

CreekOne said:


> *Giant Sequoia (Curly)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife and I visited California some months back and had the opportunity to visit some of the areas where the giant sequoias grow. I think that is the correct name for the trees we saw--including the one that you can drive your car through. Anyway, it is a most impressive experience to be in the presence of living things that old and that huge. Glad to be a member of your group.


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

CreekOne said:


> *Giant Sequoia (Curly)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


firefighterontheside, I don't know what to say… you don't seem to understand what I'm trying to say.
Sequoia and Coastal Redwood is the same Species… Sequoia sempervirens… can it be more clear?


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

CreekOne said:


> *Giant Sequoia (Curly)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I went at my collection to find my three favourite species…









And today, Friday, I'll post 4 more wood of the day samples.. To make this question about Sequoioideae subfamily clear or more confusing… you all decide!


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

CreekOne said:


> *Giant Sequoia (Curly)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> My wife and I visited California some months back and had the opportunity to visit some of the areas where the giant sequoias grow. I think that is the correct name for the trees we saw--including the one that you can drive your car through. Anyway, it is a most impressive experience to be in the presence of living things that old and that huge. Glad to be a member of your group.
> 
> - flotilla


I have never heard of a Giant sequoia that was drive through but I know of at least three huge Sequoia's that you can drive through..
I think the Chandelier Tree is the most famous of these? They might be over exaggerating the age of 2,400 years as the General Sherman has an estimated age of 2,300-2,700 years…


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Giant Sequoia (Old growth)*











*Common name(s):* Giant Sequoia, Giant Redwood, Sierra Redwood, Sierran Redwood, Wellingtonia
*Botanical name:* Sequoiadendron giganteum
*Synonymous:* Wellingtonia gigantea (Former name, 1853), Sequoia gigantea (Former name, 1854), Washingtonia californica (Former name, 1854), 
*Distribution:* Sierra Nevada Mountains of California


*Description:* Very lightweight wood with a papery feel to it, Giant Sequoia has a light brown to dark red-brown heartwood and a pale yellow/white sapwood. Its straight grained and easy to split. Takes a really nice shiny finish when hand planed.


*Fun facts:* This sample is from a Old growth tree and it has a beautiful glittering shimmer about it. This is visible on the right side of the sample and makes for a nice shine with shellac.
This wood is considered more or less useless for commercial use due to it being to fragile to fell as the wood tend to split when it hits the ground.
Giant sequoias are the world's largest single trees and largest living thing by volume. Largest is General Sherman)


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Sequoia (Old growth)*











*Common name(s):* Sequoia, Redwood, Coast Redwood, Coastal Redwood, California Redwood
*Botanical name:* Sequoia sempervirens
*Synonymous:* __
*Distribution:* In a narrow stretch along the Pacific coast of North America, California to Oregon.


*Description:* Very lightweight wood with a papery feel to it, Sequoia has a light brown to dark red-brown heartwood and a pale yellow/white sapwood. Its straight grained and easy to split. Takes a really nice shiny finish when hand planed.


*Fun facts:* This sample is from a Old growth tree and it has a beautiful glittering shimmer about it.
Coast redwood is one of the most valuable timber species in the lumbering industry.
These can grow big, really big, but not as large as the big brother Giant Sequoia. Largest is the Lost Monarch


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Sequoia (Burl)*











*Common name(s):* Sequoia, Redwood, Coast Redwood, Coastal Redwood, California Redwood
*Botanical name:* Sequoia sempervirens
*Synonymous:* __
*Distribution:* In a narrow stretch along the Pacific coast of North America, California to Oregon.


*Description:* Very lightweight wood with a papery feel to it, Sequoia has a light brown to dark red-brown heartwood and a pale yellow/white sapwood.


*Fun facts:* Coast redwood is one of the most valuable timber species in the lumbering industry.
These can grow big, really big, but not as large as the big brother Giant Sequoia. Largest is the Lost Monarch


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## mdvaden (Mar 29, 2015)

CreekOne said:


> *Sequoia (Burl)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought you might enjoy a fun fact for your fun facts. Back in 2014, Lost Monarch, Iluvatar and Del Norte Titan were surpassed by new discovery. Search "redwoods" and "year of discovery".

There is something else that hasn't been unveiled yet, too.

Cheers,

MDV


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

CreekOne said:


> *Sequoia (Burl)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find MDV  so until they officially change the statement about the Lost Monarch, I'll stick to it  But for every one who read this, Its likely not the largest of the Titan trees, still they are considerably smaller than the Giant Redwood (Squoiadendron giganteum)

And remember, the biggest ones are already cut down..


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Dawn Redwood*











*Common name(s):* Dawn Redwood, Shui-shan 水杉 (Water Fir)
*Botanical name:* Metasequoia glyptostroboides
*Synonymous:* __
*Distribution:* Sichuan &Hubei region of China


*Description:* Dawn Redwood is heavier than other redwood's and a lot brighter. Colour is golden yellow with darker but shining streaks. Its a harder wood than most other soft woods and the texture is smooth.


*Fun facts:* Dawn Redwood differs from the Coast redwood and Giant redwood in that it is deciduous.
Its a fast growing tree, similar to a Pine and is a popular Bonsai tree.


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

CreekOne said:


> *Dawn Redwood*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I'm done with the redwood's… Unless someone wish to send me some samples of burls or other defects from these trees..


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Verawood*











*Common name(s):* Verawood, Vera, Palo Santo, Argentine Lignum-Vitae, Paraguay Lignum-Vitae
*Botanical name:* Bulnesia sarmientoi
*Synonymous:* __
*Distribution:* Central America and northern South America


*Description:* The heartwood range from a pale yellow to a deep forest green/dark brown, the colour darken with age and especially upon exposure to sunlight. Verawood is hard and takes a nice finish with some 3D shimmer and a satin-like look. Texture is smooth like hard plastic and there is a odour of Lignum-Vitae.


*Fun facts:* Not a Guaiacum like the true Lignum-Vitae but Verawood contains similar properties and a type of oil known as oil of guaiac (or guayacol) is produced from the wood.


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## DromSealis (Mar 10, 2015)

CreekOne said:


> *Verawood*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to mention that it is usually visually more green than genuine Lignum.

Why people seek genuine Lignum for it's green, I don't actually know.


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Yarúa*











*Common name(s):* Yarúa, Chakte-Viga
*Botanical name:* Caesalpinia violacea
*Synonymous:* __
*Distribution:* Tropical areas of Mexico and Central America


*Description:* Heartwood is of a bright orange to golden brown and the sapwood is pale white to yellow. Yarúa has a 3D effect to its shimmer and the texture is smooth. It has quite straight grain. Endgrain has small pores and annual rings are quite clear with light and dark wood.


*Fun facts:* Very similar to Caesalpinia platyloba, the "real" Chakt-Viga.
The camera had a real had time getting focus on this wood…


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Stone Pine*











*Common name(s):* Stone Pine, Mediterranean Stone Pine, Italian Stone Pine, Umbrella Pine, Parasol Pine
*Botanical name:* Pinus pinea
*Synonymous:* __
*Distribution:* Mediterranean region and North Africa


*Description:* Like almost any Pine, its pale yellow to creamy with darker yellow-brownish stripes.Endgrain has some pores and the wood contain lots of small pockets, stripes almost, of pitch inclusions. There are also clearly visible vascular rays.


*Fun facts:* Stone pines have been cultivated for their edible pine nuts since prehistoric times.


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*American Sycamore*











*Common name(s):* American Sycamore, American Planetree, Occidental Plane, Buttonwood
*Botanical name:* Platanus occidentalis
*Synonymous:* __
*Distribution:* Eastern North America


*Description:* The sapwood is whiteish and the heartwood is dark red-brown. American sycamore also has a very distinct ray pattern on quartersawn surfaces. The texture is very fine and smooth and the wood is quite light.


*Fun facts:* This wood gives very beautiful and distinct handles for tools and kitchen ware.


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Desert Ironwood*











*Common name(s):* Desert Ironwood
*Botanical name:* Olneya tesota
*Synonymous:* __
*Distribution:* Southwestern United States and Northwestern Mexico


*Description:* The heartwood colour ranges from an orange-yellow to dark red and brown with dark violet to black streaks. A thin yellow sapwood is distinctive from heartwood. The texture is fine with a, often, wild grain.


*Fun facts:* It's used by the Seri people to do carvings.
Its a highly regarded wood among knife makers.


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Jeffrey Pine*











*Common name(s):* Jeffrey Pine, Jeffrey's Pine, Yellow Pine, Black Pine
*Botanical name:* Pinus jeffreyi
*Synonymous:* Pinus deflexa, Pinus jeffreyi var. deflexa, Pinus ponderosa var. jeffreyi, Pinus ponderosa ssp. jeffreyi, Pinus jeffreyi var. baja-californica
*Distribution:* East coast of North America, south Oregon down to north Mexico


*Description:* Like almost any Pine, the sapwood is pale yellow to creamy with darker yellow-brownish stripes and the heartwood is darker reddish-pink with darker stripes. Endgrain has some pores and the wood may contain pockets of pitch inclusions.


*Fun facts:* It is named in honor of its botanist documenter John Jeffrey.


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Gray Pine*











*Common name(s):* Gray Pine, Digger Pine, Ghost Pine, California Foothill Pine, Foothills Pine, Bull Pine, Nut Pine, Grayleaf Pine, 
*Botanical name:* Pinus sabiniana
*Synonymous:* Pinus sabineana, 
*Distribution:* California, USA.


*Description:* Like almost any Pine, the sapwood is pale yellow to creamy with darker yellow-brownish stripes and the heartwood is darker reddish-pink with darker stripes. Endgrain has some pores and the wood may contain pockets of pitch inclusions.


*Fun facts:* Digger Pine is nowadays considered a ignorant name as it comes from 'Digger', the derogatory and insulting name given to California Indian people.


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Cumaru*











*Common name(s):* Cumaru, Kumaru, Brazilian Teak, Tonka Bean Tree, Tonkin Bean Tree, Tonquin Bean Tree
*Botanical name:* Dipteryx odorata
*Synonymous:* __
*Distribution:* Northern South America


*Description:* The heartwood is usually medium-dark brown to a reddish brown, streaks of yellow and green are common. The grain is interlocked and the texture has a waxy feel to it. End grain has large pores filled with the yellow and green that show up as streaks and very thin bright annual rings.


*Fun facts:* Cumaru is also called Tonka Bean and the tree is commonly cultivated for its vanilla-cinnamon scented seeds.


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## Nels (Dec 10, 2013)

CreekOne said:


> *Cumaru*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did a library in Florida out of this wood. I think the owner just wanted to say "cumaru". Not much to look at. Like a plain mahogany, but darker and heavier. Not bad to work with. I was worried about the wear on the tools, but it wasn't a factor (at least not much). Still have a few pieces. Think it's best suited for outdoor wood.


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

CreekOne said:


> *Cumaru*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My experience is that it works well as a outdoor furniture wood. And yes its not like teak that destroy your tools…


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Sheoak (Unknown Allocasuarina subspecies)*











*Common name(s):* Sheoak
*Botanical name:* Allocasuarina spp.
*Synonymous:* __
*Distribution:* Australia


*Description:* It has a similar look and feel to Oak wood, Quercus and Cyclobalanopsis, but with a darker reddish to pink colour. It has large vascular rays that create a nice pattern on quarter and flat sawn wood, similar to Oak. End grain is porous and the rays show clearly.


*Fun facts:* There are about 70 species of trees and shrubs that fits this description.


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Western White Pine*











*Common name(s):* Western White Pine, Idaho White Pine, Silver Pine, California Mountain Pine, Soft Pine, Fingercone Pine, Mountain Pine, Idaho Pine, Little Sugar Pine
*Botanical name:* Pinus monticola
*Synonymous:* Strobus monticola
*Distribution:* Mountainous regions of western North America


*Description:* Like almost any Pine, the sapwood is pale yellow to creamy with darker yellow-brownish stripes and the heartwood is darker reddish-pink with darker stripes. Endgrain has some pores and the wood may contain pockets of pitch inclusions.


*Fun facts:* Western White Pine is the state tree of Idaho


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Ponderosa Pine*











*Common name(s):* Ponderosa Pine, Yellow Pine, Western Yellow Pine, Bull Pine, Black Jack Pine, Western Red Pine, Western Pitch Pine, Big Pine, Heavy Pine, Sierra Brownbark Pine, Western Longleaf Pine
*Botanical name:* Pinus ponderosa
*Synonymous:* Pinus ponderosa subsp. ponderosa, Pinus ponderosa subsp. benthamiana, Pinus ponderosa subsp. scopulorum
*Distribution:* Western North America


*Description:* Like almost any Pine, the sapwood is pale yellow to creamy with darker yellow-brownish stripes and the heartwood is darker reddish-pink with darker stripes. Endgrain has some pores and the wood may contain pockets of pitch inclusions.


*Fun facts:* During Operation Upshot-Knothole, a nuclear test was performed where 145 trees were cut down by the United States Forest Service and transported to Area 5 of the Nevada Test Site, where they were planted into the ground and exposed to a nuclear blast to see what the blast wave would do to a forest.


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Mitzeeri*











*Common name(s):* Mitzeeri, Bruin Stinkhout, Motsere, Ndzerhe, Costal Golden-leaf
*Botanical name:* Bridelia micrantha
*Synonymous:* __
*Distribution:* Tropical and southern Africa


*Description:* Wood is dark brown to pale gray, end grain is quite porous and some annual rings are barely visible as a colour variation.


*Fun facts:* This tree is considered a Herbal tree.
It has a strong resistance to termites.
South African National Tree No: 324


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Catawba Rhododendron*











*Common name(s):* Catawba Rhododendron, Mountain Rosebay, Purple Ivy, Purple Laurel, Purple Rhododendron, Red Laurel, Rosebay, Rosebay Laurel
*Botanical name:* Rhododendron catawbiense
*Synonymous:* Rhododendron catawbiense var. album, Rhododendron catawbiense var. compactum
*Distribution:* Eastern United States


*Description:* Wood is hard, white to creamy-white with some slight colour variation on the annual rings. Texture is smooth and there is a beautiful natural lustre. Due to the plants way of growing, the wood have a tendency to be curly and have a wild grain.


*Fun facts:* The species is named after the Catawba River.
The plant is highly toxic, may be fatal if ingested!!!


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Katsura*











*Common name(s):* Katsura, カツラ, 桂
*Botanical name:* Cercidiphyllum japonicum
*Synonymous:* Cercidiphyllum japonicum var. sinense
*Distribution:* China and Japan


*Description:* The wood is pale yellow to creamy white with darker yellow-brownish stripes. May contain some greenish streaks. The texture is smooth and its straight grained.


*Fun facts:*


*Sampled by:* My woodworking teacher.


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Whitebark Pine*











*Common name(s):* Whitebark Pine, Whitestem Pine, Alpine Whitebark Pine, Pitch Pine, Scrub Pine, Creeping Pine, White Pine
*Botanical name:* Pinus albicaulis
*Synonymous:* Apinus albicaulis
*Distribution:* Mountains of the Western United States and Canada


*Description:* Like almost any Pine, the sapwood is pale yellow to creamy with darker yellow-brownish stripes and the heartwood is darker reddish-pink with darker stripes. Endgrain has some pores and the wood may contain pockets of pitch inclusions.


*Fun facts:* Slow growing tree that result in very strong wood compared to its weight.


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*European Yew*











*Common name(s):* European Yew, English Yew, Common Yew, Yew
*Botanical name:* Taxus baccata
*Synonymous:* __
*Distribution:* Europe, Southwest Asia


*Description:* Like a Pine or Juniper, the sapwood is pale yellow to creamy with darker yellow-brownish stripes and the heartwood is darker reddish-pink with darker stripes. The texture is smooth and the woods has a nice lustre and a slight sent. its quite knotty and its hard to fine perfect, straight wood.


*Fun facts:* This is the number one wood for bow making.
It is the tree originally known as yew.
Most parts of the tree are toxic.


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Singleleaf Pinyon*











*Common name(s):* Singleleaf Piñon, Singleleaf Pinyon, One-leaved Pine, Gray Pine, Frémont Pine, Nevada Nut Pine
*Botanical name:* Pinus monophylla
*Synonymous:* Caryopitys monophylla, Pinus californiarum, Pinus cembroides var. monophylla
*Distribution:* Western United States and northwest Mexico


*Description:* Like almost any Pine, the sapwood is pale yellow to creamy with darker yellow-brownish stripes and the heartwood is darker reddish-pink with darker stripes. Endgrain has some pores and the wood contain a lot of pockets with pitch inclusions.


*Fun facts:* The Single-leaf Pinyon is one of two official state trees of the U.S. state of Nevada.


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Ironwood (African)*











*Common name(s):* Ironwood, Black Ironwood, Ysterhout, Swartysterhout, Eisenholz, Moraøane, Sitimane, Musiri, Ugqwangxe, Umhlebe, Umnquma-swile, Umzimane
*Botanical name:* Olea capensis ssp. macrocarpa
*Synonymous:* Olea laurifolia, Olea hochstetteri, Olea macrocarpa
*Distribution:* Africa, South of Sahara


*Description:* Heartwood is a cream or yellowish brown, with darker brown or black contrasting streaks. Colour tends to deepen with age. Ironwood is often figured with curly or wavy grain, burl or wild grain. The wood is hard and tends to be difficult to work.


*Fun facts:* One of many trees with the name Ironwood.


*Sampled by:* Barry James


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Tulip Poplar*











*Common name(s):* Tulip Poplar, Poplar, Yellow-poplar, Tuliptree, American Tuliptree, Whitewood, Fiddle Tree
*Botanical name:* Liriodendron tulipifera
*Synonymous:* Tulipifera liriodendron
*Distribution:* Eastern United States


*Description:* Light creamy yellow wood. It can also be seen in mineral stained colours ranging from dark purple, red, green to yellow. My sample is of a deep, almost grey green.


*Fun facts:* This wood change colour with minerals and there are some rare occasions of Rainbow Poplar
Commonly known as Poplar, it does not belong to the Populus genus but rather to the Magnolia genus and should be known as Tulip Poplar.
Due to its Violin shaped leafs its sometime known as Fiddle tree.


*Sampled by:* Me


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

CreekOne said:


> *Tulip Poplar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Creekone,
I do enjoy your postings of the wood of the day … but you are drowning me with information when you post 5 or 6 in one day.
I think it would be cool to post one a day and let us anticipate the next one.

Just my opinion … and looking forward to the next 'wood of the day'


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

CreekOne said:


> *Tulip Poplar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, i know, i was away on a 15 day hike and i wanted to catch up
, sorry.


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Lati*











*Common name(s):* Lati, White Wenge, Yaya, Blaiglu, Vartu, Gbandi, Fantueh, Va-tue
*Botanical name:* Amphimas pterocarpoides
*Synonymous:* __
*Distribution:* Western and central Africa


*Description:* The wood is a light yellowish brown with a grain and endgrain pattern very similar to Wenge, Millettia laurentii, but yellowish instead of dark brown. The over all workability is similar but not as stable


*Fun facts:* Lati has no botanical or scientific relation to the Millettia genera.


*Sampled by:* My cabinet teacher.


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

*Brazilwood*











*Common name(s):* Brazilwood, Pau-Brasil, Pau de Pernambuco, Pernambuco Tree, Nicaragua Wood, Ibirapitanga
*Botanical name:* Caesalpinia echinata
*Synonymous:* Guilandina echinata
*Distribution:* Brazil


*Description:* Hard and yellowish wood, sometimes towards a darker almost red colour. Grain is straight and the texture is similar to that of a rough sanded ebony. Compared to some other dense woods it has a good workability and finishes nicely.


*Fun facts:* Perhaps the only wood that was so famous, it was responsible for the naming of an entire nation? Pau-Brasil means "Ember coloured wood" more precise pau meaning wood, and brasil meaning red/ember-like.


*Sampled by:* Garry Green


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

CreekOne said:


> *Brazilwood*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looong time, no posting. I have kept myself busy, a long hiking trip and some intense production work for a crafts fair.

I have to apologise for the bad resolution of the picture but this is one of the woods where the camera just refuse to take a picture.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

CreekOne said:


> *Brazilwood*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering what happened to you … Glad to see your back. Hope you had a nice vacation.


----------



## TonyPreston (Mar 24, 2015)

CreekOne said:


> *Brazilwood*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this wood! Probably not the time that I would be using for construction and more rugged articles like fences and gates though the grain is really pretty for display pieces instead.


----------

